# best breaming combo



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Lately ive been looking at many bream/flathead combo 
there are a few rods ive been looking at including pflueger trion,abu garcia verati shimano catana and sahara and starlo stix
id like a 2peice because ill be putting it in the car alot 
and the reel nothing over $160 shimano siedo symetre sedonna and daiwa exeler 
and what are the shakesphere deceivers like
thanks


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lox 2pc 1-3kg 7' spin very noice around $180 rrp.
matched to a small 1000- 1500 size reel, absolute dream to flick small lures with!


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

pflueger trion 1-3kg or berkley dropshot(think they do 1-3kg) as for a reel, the shimano sienna would be my pick, as i believe that for the extra cash you pay for a saros or symmetre isnt really justified. however thats just my opinion. the money saved could well go towards a better reel once finances allow. goodluck with it all


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

The others have offered some great options for a combo, so all I will add is make sure you add a rod leash to what ever combo you get ;-)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

The symetre has been a tried an true reel for many a yakker, I'd have a look at the berkley dropshot genIII awesome rod for the 100 buck range

Cheers Dave


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine is a Daiwa Saltist LRF rod with a Luvias reel and 1503 RCS spool. Weighs nothing, and casts light weights a long way. Have got plenty of fish on that combo, from tiddlers to a 50cmish bass and several decent flatties.
Wouls also like a stiffer rod like the LOX as a second outfit, matched to my Advantage with RCS light drag upgrade.


----------

